# Interview with sperm donor



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

There was an interview with a sperm donor on Saturday Live this morning on R4 it's approx 30 mins in and you can get the podcast herehttp://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/podcasts/satlive/

/links


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Esmeralda - I got the link from DCN and listened to it earlier ... was there any questions and answer session later?

Maya


----------

